# Warriors of Chaos Warhounds



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a quick question regarding my warhounds. I personally despise the horns that go in the sides of the hounds heads. I do not have any greenstuff presently and I am in no position to be getting any until late December. I do have things like sticky tack but that doesnt exactly cut it. What would you guys suggest for filling in the holes. I mean would glue work? Anyways I would love your ideas.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Plaster of Paris maybe? You can buy a mix at any hardware or crafts store, or if you want a little less quality you can make it yourself out of flour or glue.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd just wait until you have green stuff. Leave the holes there, and when you've got the stuff to fix it in a month, go back and touch the models up.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I agree with TSOH, the flour approach can work but can mess up bad if you havent used it before so i suggest you wait for greenstuff, best getting it right.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I,too feel the horns are rather lame. What I did was use a few leftover spawn bits in their place. Turned out pretty well IMHO. Hey, they're supposed to be chaotic!
Seriously, if the spawn idea doesn't float yer boat, try white gkue or even superglue gel. Another possibility is spackle. It,too is readily available at hardware stores or the home improvemeny section of those superstores. I've used it a lot for filling in those pesky slots in the old slotta bases. I'd stay away from the flour and water idea. Good on paper, but it gets VERY crumbly when it dries out.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

I also hated the horns so....I bought dire wolves instead


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You could glue the hornes into place anyways and simply cut them down afterwards so they look like part of the fur:wink:


----------

